# Blue Brazilian Talow Wood



## woodale (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, it really is blue! Someone was looking for wood of different colors a few weeks ago, but I can't find the thread.
On a chrome Zen. "Trimmings" in the picture on left.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## 2rcbruce (Oct 8, 2009)

I like that combination.


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 8, 2009)

That's the first time i've ever seen naturally blue wood. Where did you get it? Nice job on the pen, too by the way.


----------



## artme (Oct 8, 2009)

great looking pen Nice combination of blank and kit.

Any chance of the scientific name for the timber? I am in Brasil and may be able to locate some.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great looking pen!  Love the color!

Robin


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 8, 2009)

artme said:


> great looking pen Nice combination of blank and kit.
> 
> Any chance of the scientific name for the timber? I am in Brasil and may be able to locate some.


 Just look around for the blue tree, DUH!!!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol I have one of these for sale and I had no idea what type of wood it was.  Thanks now I know.


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 8, 2009)

That is sweet! I'm with Brian... Where do you get that? (besides a blue tree :biggrin


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 8, 2009)

Simple and elegant. Awesome pen!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 8, 2009)

That is a very cool looking pen, love the color of the wood.


----------



## rpearson (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice wood and pen!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks very similar to Blue Mahoe, wonder if they are related species.


----------



## woodale (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I bought it on Ebay.  It came from a vendor in Canada.  Have never been able to find any information on this wood.  But, just visited the ebay store and the updated listing says it is pressure treated and cured with a colored dye.  Must say I am *very* disapointed that it is not the real color.  It certainly did not _feel_ treated, kind of like Balsa if anything.
Sorry for passing on the missinformation.
I do still like the way it looks.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 9, 2009)

When are the geneticists going to get off their butt and make a Blue colored tree??


You'd think that would have happened by now...


----------



## simomatra (Oct 9, 2009)

Pretty cool. I like the match of kit to blank as well


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 9, 2009)

woodale said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I bought it on Ebay. It came from a vendor in Canada. Have never been able to find any information on this wood. But, just visited the ebay store and the updated listing says it is pressure treated and cured with a colored dye. Must say I am *very* disapointed that it is not the real color. It certainly did not _feel_ treated, kind of like Balsa if anything.
> Sorry for passing on the missinformation.
> I do still like the way it looks.


 Aww, poo. Next thing you're gonna tell me is there's no Easter Bunny too.:frown:


----------



## Mr. Stubbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Wood is blue Alowood made from sustainable forests and comes in numerous "flavors".


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 9, 2009)

It could be "blue" pressure treated wood. I've seen it advertised more and more from the big box (building centres). Supposedly more effective than the pressure treated traditional 'green' stuff. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 9, 2009)

It might not be naturally blue wood, but it looks good regardless.  The scientist have come up with ways to dye tree's different colors.  There's a powder that is put on the ground, the roots soak it up and the wood changes colors all the way through.  I have still found 3 types of blue wood, although not as nice a blue as this dye job.  Blue Mahoe, Blue Pine and Grapefruit...oh with..Blue Mangrove too..that's 4.


----------

